# Jersey's litter - Growth Page



## hcdoxies

Though I could dedicate one thread to the weekly pictures I take of the puppies.

This is Jersey's litter - born between the hours of 1:20pm - 4:10pm on Sunday, October 10th, 2010! (thank you Jersey for the kind hours!)

In order of birth:

Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female
Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male
Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female
Endora - chocolate/tan shorthair female
Bombay - red dapple shorthair male

Puppies being born:
YouTube - Miniature Dachshund Having Puppies! www.hcdoxies.com

*NEWBORN - Oct 10th, 2010*
Group (left right - Tabitha, Endora, Darrin, Samantha, Bombay









Tabitha









Darrin









Samantha


----------



## hcdoxies

Endora









Bombay


----------



## Ania's Mommy

They're so cute!!! I just wanna... I just wanna.. HOLD them!!!


----------



## Mia

I wanna kiss them!! LOL


----------



## SerenityFL

I could just eat them up with a spoon!

I'm bewitched by their cuteness.


----------



## DaneMama

Such sweet little babies! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Spaz

They are really cute. Can't wait for the weekly updates. :smile:


----------



## hcdoxies

Here they are with Mom - Oct 13th - 3 days old!

All have found their new homes, except Darrin!


----------



## deb9017

They are so freaking cute!!!!!!


----------



## trooperchick

So cute!! And they were born on my birthday.


----------



## hcdoxies

I kicked Jersey out of our guest closet today - she's now in The Palace with her family. She was getting restless!

Here's the link to watch the puppies live, 24/7!

Cubby Cam 1


----------



## hcdoxies

In case Cubby Cam 1 wasn't working for you earlier (and it wasn't...) it is now! (ugh, that was frustrating!)


----------



## hcdoxies

One week old! 10/17/10!

You can watch them LIVE at Cubby Cam 1! HillCountry Dachshunds - LIVE! (click on Cubby Cam 1)

*From left to right (in both photos): Darrin, Bombay, Tabitha, Endora, Samantha*


















*Tabitha - Chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Darrin - Chocolate based red longhair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Samantha - Chocolate based cream shorthair female*









*Endora - (very dark) red shorthair female*









*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## Khan

So stinkin cute! I love the homage to Bewitched!


----------



## hcdoxies

Jersey's litter at 2 weeks old!

*Left to right: Tabitha, Bombay, Darrin, Endora, and Samantha*



















*
Tabitha - Chocolate based cream longhair female - 13.5 oz at 12 days old*










*
Darrin - Chocolate based red longhair male - 1 lb, 1.5 oz at 12 days old*


----------



## hcdoxies

*
Samantha - Chocolate based cream longhair female - 11 oz at 12 days old*










*
Endora - Red shorthair female - 9.5 oz at 12 days old*










*
Bombay - Red dapple longhair male - 11 oz at 12 days old*


----------



## hcdoxies

3 weeks old! Eyes are open!

*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

4 weeks old!

*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

Here they are at 4 weeks and 5 days old eating their first PMR meal!

YouTube - Miniature Dachshund Puppies eating their first Prey Model RAW meal


----------



## wags

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so darn cute!!!!!!!!!! They are adorable!:wink:

Ha the names~ the reference to the Bewitched show so clever!:wink:

I'm jealous! Want to hold them! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

PS forgot ~Will you be keeping one or gee more !!!!?????


----------



## hcdoxies

No, not keeping any of these guys... Samantha is going to the stud owner as pick of the litter (if she turns out... she's looking a little tiny right now... may be pet quality).

I have a Jersey baby already - Lizzy!


----------



## hcdoxies

A little late - these were taken last Saturday.

5 weeks old! Eating PMR, fighting, playing, barking, and Tabitha has successfully figured out the doggy door! This morning I saw her come outside, pee, then go back inside... WOOHOO!!!

Endora has become available again (her family has unforeseen health issues pop up), so I'm taking applicants for her.

5 weeks old!

*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female -- AVAILABLE!*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## Spaz

They are too freaking cute! I will take both Darrin and Endora :smile:


----------



## hcdoxies

6 weeks old! As of today they have ALL figured out the doggy door 

Endora and Samantha are available. Samantha was going to the sire's owner as pick of the litter, but she has turned out to be pet only quality.

*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female -- AVAILABLE!*


















*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Endora - red longhair female -- AVAILABLE!*









*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

6.5 weeks old!

Endora and Samantha are available.

*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female -- AVAILABLE!*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female -- AVAILABLE!*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

7 weeks old!


*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Samantha - chocolate based cream shorthair female*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female -- AVAILABLE!*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

8 weeks old! Samantha has gone to her new home and the rest of the puppies are spoken for! Tabitha is going to California on the 17th and Darrin and Bombay are going to Myrtle Beach on the 17th! Endora has a lovely local home with a retired couple and will be leaving on the 9th!


*Tabitha - chocolate based cream longhair female*









*Darrin - chocolate based red longhair male*









*Endora - red longhair female*









*Bombay - red dapple shorthair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

I got lazy and didn't take pictures this week, since everyone is leaving or has left!

Samantha and Endora both left with their new families - local families!

Tabitha is flying out on the 17th to California (a couple that has two of our doxies - Tabitha will make 3!)

And Darrin and Bombay are flying to Myrtle Beach on the 17th.


----------

